# Good liquid soap reference??



## AnnaMarie (Mar 31, 2015)

After a decade of cold process soapmaking I decided to plunge into liquid soap. I bought Catherine Failor's book as it is considered the Bible of liquid soap making, but I, personally, am finding it to be full of holes and in serious need of a revision. The info does not flow smoothly and it comes across very choppy. It also begs the question in a number of areas. Is there possibly a better reference book out there is my question?? I've seen blog posts with better tutorials than hers. Maybe it's just me, but I thought I'd throw it out and see if anyone has other recommendations.

Best,
Anna Marie


----------



## lsg (Mar 31, 2015)

The easiest method I have found is the glycerin method.  I believe that there are several threads discussing that.  Here are a couple of videos:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VUGV_H7bZU[/ame]


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6brP--yQpU[/ame]


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 31, 2015)

Definitely try the glycerin method of liquid soap-making. It's awesome and so easy!

I, too have Catherine Failor's book. I bought it several years ago, and after reading it, I didn't ever think I would ever be able to make liquid soap (it put me off of ever wanting to even try).

The second video that ISG posted above is actually the one that gave me the courage I needed to finally venture into making liquid soap for the first time.

I have no recommendations, book-wise, on liquid soap-making as the only one I own is Failor's, but I learned everything I needed to know about the glycerin method from a very long thread over on the Dish forum: http://www.thedishforum.com/forum/index.php?/topic/146547-glycerin-method-liquid-soap/?hl=glycerin

There are also some very good threads about it here, too, such as this one, for starters: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=46114


IrishLass


----------



## reinbeau (Mar 31, 2015)

Jackie Thompson's new book Liquid Soapmaking is highly recommended by current liquid soapmakers on FB, I have it, and it's far more explanatory and easier to follow than Failor's book, which I also have.


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 31, 2015)

Thank you fellow soapers! I have seen the soaping 101 videos and will be sure to try those. I will also look at the recommended book and threads. I really appreciate the info
Best,
Anna Marie


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 31, 2015)

I believe Jackie recommends neutralizing her liquid soap, right? I thought I'd picked up that tidbit when she's posted on the Liquid Soapmakers facebook group, but I am not certain I am correct on that.


----------



## Susie (Apr 1, 2015)

Frankly, reading Failor's book was to me like reading an old medical journal.  It was state of the art then, but we know better now.  Not to say it was not worth reading, but just out of date.  I still say it is not for liquid soap newbies, though.  It almost put me off of trying, altogether.

I have learned more about making liquid soap here and other forums than in any book I have found thus far.  After that, it is trial and error.  Just stick to recipes you have seen tried by several people and take those opinions into account.  Then go run your recipe through a lye calculator for yourself(making sure any newbies know, not saying that you would not automatically do that).


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 1, 2015)

I agree with Susie about learning the most by reading the threads here and on other forums.  I've made a few batches now via the glycerin method and it's worked like a charm and is so easy.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 2, 2015)

I honestly think the LS making tutorials here on SMF -- Susie's and Irish Lass' come to mind -- are my go-to references. Now that I've gotten several LS batches done with success, I am not struggling nearly as much with doing the process anymore, so I'm more relaxed and am having more fun.

I don't think a LS method that requires neutralization is truly necessary, but even if a person is interested in that method, I'd suggest making at least one or two batches of LS with the "slight superfat" method first because it will help you understand the method with less chance of failure. After getting that basic method figured out, then make the recipe changes needed to add the neutralization part ... if you really want to.


----------

